
Aspider: A lightweight, asynchronous micro-framework based on asyncio - howie6879
https://github.com/howie6879/aspider
======
akdor1154
A "lightweight" "micro-framework" that downloads and runs Chrome in order to
make an http request? :/

~~~
lilbobbytables
Framework feels like an odd choice of words. I would call it an async web
spider library or async web scraping library.

When I hear framework I think client interaction - whether cli, API, or web
page.

~~~
howie6879
Hi lilbobbytables: Thanks for your suggestion, I have modified it.

------
carlsborg
Title should mention that its a web scraping framework

~~~
howie6879
I am so sorry, you are right, it is my problem.

